# Möchte Mini-Teich anlegen - Tipps?



## Lori (17. Juni 2015)

hallo ich möchte einen Miniteich anlegen, noch suche ich Infos und Tipps, um mein Projekt auf einen guten Weg zu bringen. Zur Zeit favorisiere ich einen 1000 l Miniteich, da mein Grten nicht so sehr groß ist. Ich freue mich auf euere hilfreichen Ideen LG Lori


----------



## Tanny (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo Lori, 
willkommen hier im Forum 

Vielleicht magst Du uns ein wenig mehr von Deinen Teichplänen erzählen, also was für ein
Teich Dir vorschwebt? (z.B. mit oder ohne Technik, mit oder ohne Fische etc.)

Außerdem wäre ein Foto des Platzes wo der Teich hin soll  ganz gut.

Viele Grüße
Kirstin


----------



## Lori (17. Juni 2015)

Angefangen hat alles mit einem Mörtelkübel mit Pflanzen....  
Das war im letztem Jahr. Nun hat uns der Teichvirus voll erwischt. 
Meine Idee ist ein Teich 1000l wenn es geht ohne Technik vielleicht mit nur ein paar Bitterlinge oder __ Moderlieschen als Besatz, geplante Teichtiefe 80cm. Wir denken an ein fertigesTeichbecken es scheint uns einfacher in der Anlage zu sein.


----------



## Christine (18. Juni 2015)

Hallo Lori,

herzlich willkommen bei uns. 
Genau so habe ich auch mal angefangen. 
Dazu fällt mir spontan ein:
Du wirst wohl nur schwer ein Fertigbecken finden, dass bei 1.000 l eine Tiefe von 80 cm hat.
Und nein, die Anlage ist nicht einfacher.
Bitterlinge sind auf Dauer nur mit einer __ Teichmuschel glücklich, die wird aber in einem 1.000 l -Teich nicht glücklich.
Ein paar __ Moderlieschen werden sicher in einem solchen Teichlein leben können - aber aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich Dir sagen, dass sie sich in einem größeren Teich wesentlich wohler fühlen.
Wenn ihr den Platz und die Möglichkeit habt, baut lieber gleich größer. 
Hier noch ein bisschen Lesestoff:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/mein-erster-teich-basiswissen-für-einsteiger.24374/
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/fische-in-kleinen-teichen.28858/

Und ganz wichtig: Verliert nicht die Geduld - sie ist die größte Tugend der Teichverrückten.


----------



## Brittami (18. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
ich hatte erst eine Zinkwanne, habe dann vom Nachbarn eine alte kleine Teichwanne geschenkt bekommen - aber ich würde in Zukunft *gleich *Folie nehmen. Die "Pflanzzonen" sind viel zu flach, es ist viel abgeschrägt, so dass man keinen Pflanzkorb gerade hinstellen kann und wenn man was verändern will...... Tja. Geht nicht.
Und den Rand kriegt man so gut wie gar nicht kaschiert. 

Scheint, als hätte ich gern so ziemlich dasselbe wie du. Einen nicht zu kleinen und nicht zu grossen Teich, ohne Technik. Und in die __ Moderlieschen hab ich mich auch verguckt.

Wünsche viel Erfolg!
Britta


----------



## Lori (18. Juni 2015)

Huhu ein paar aktuelle Fotos von Kübelteich und ein Foto von der Stelle, wo wir den Platz für den neuen großen Teich geplant haben.


----------



## Tanny (18. Juni 2015)

Hallo Lori, 
 der Kübelteich ist aber wirklich schön angelegt 

Ich würde auf der Fläche aufgrund dessen, was ich hier im Forum schon so alles gelernt habe, 
eher ein "Loch buddeln" mit großzügigen Flachwasserzonen und nur einer kleinen Tiefzone 
in der Mitte und das dann mit Foliee auslegen und eventuell die Folie noch überbetonieren. 

Damit bleibst Du bedeutend flexibler mit Form, Größe und späteren Erweiterungsplänen und 
Du kannst die Flachwasserzonen großzügiger anlegen, als es bei Fertigschalen meist der Fall ist. 

Wie man das technisch macht, worauf besonders zu achten ist etc. ,
da gibt es hier schon haufenweise Fachbeiträge und sicher werden Dir diejenigen, die fachlich da 
versierter sind, als ich, bei Fragen mit Rat zur Seite stehen können 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tinky (18. Juni 2015)

Hey auf den Fotos ist doch schön viel Platz für einen Folienteich 
Rasen ist überbewertet!


----------



## Patrick K (18. Juni 2015)

Hallo 

nur zur info , wo Teich ist braucht man keinen Rasen mähen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Flusskrebs75 (12. Juli 2015)

Und wenn ich meine bescheidenen Erfahrungen mit einbringen darf:
Mein Projekt war als Zierbecken geplant. Schnell kam aufgrund von Mückenlarven ein Goldfischbesatz von 4 Stück dazu, darauf folgten zwangsläufig Pflanzen, ein Sonnenbarsch zur "Verhütung" und dann ein kleiner Oase-Filter mit Einlauf und UVC-Lampe. Ohne Technik ist es sehr schwer, ein kleines Gewässer stabil zu halten. Wassertests Nitrat, Nitrit, PH, Phosphat....
Ich habe wirklich sehr viel Spaß am Becken, aber der Winter hat mich dann vor weitere Herausforderungen gestellt. Wenn der Fischbesatz von Anfang an geplant gewesen wäre, hätte ich das Becken 1,50 Meter tief gemacht. Das ist meines Erachtens recht entscheidend und wenn Du wenig Platz hast, solltest Du auf ausreichend Tiefe unbedingt achten.  Halte uns mal auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Patrick K (12. Juli 2015)

Hallo 

Naja ich stell mir gerade einen 1000l Teich mit 1,5 meter tiefe vor , ich denke von den 1000l kannst du dich dann verabschieden

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Lori (14. Juli 2015)

Danke für euere guten Tipps und Anregungen. Mittlerweile ist der Miniteich im Kopf schon gewachsen. Fische wären schön, dann muß der Teich doch erheblich größer werden, als wir bisher angedacht haben. Wir haben unser Projekt erst mal in den Herbst verschoben. Wahrscheinlich werden wir einen Folienteich machen, da wir dann die Tiefe und Gestaltung individuell Ausführen können. LG Lori


----------



## mickeymuc (15. Juli 2015)

Ich habe auf der Wiese einen sehr kleinen Teich angelegt, ein Fertigbecken mit ca. 500 l Inhalt, an der tiefsten Stelle 50 cm tief. Es wächst und blüht sehr schön darin, es gibt große und kleine __ Molche und auch ein Erdkrötenpärchen hat darin gelaicht - gerade gehen die ersten Mini-__ Kröten an Land.
Ich an Deiner Stelle würde auf die Fische verzichten, ich finde einen fischfreien Teich viel spannender und das Theater mit dem Füttern und Überwintern der Fische spart man sich auch.

Auf jeden fall wünsche ich Dir schonmal viel Erfolg mit Deinem Projekt!


----------



## hitman1 (20. Juli 2015)

Evtl ist ja das was für dich 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/151748293241?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------

